# Pics of Petros pt 1



## vepeta (Feb 27, 2005)

Got some new Petros. Rainbows! And an unknown pair, Apex these came from Daniel so they are from your lot. Can you give me an ID on the last pic[/img]?



















Unknown


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Longola? Just a guess as the picture is very dark.


----------



## vepeta (Feb 27, 2005)

Longstocking said:


> Longola? Just a guess as the picture is very dark.


I hope they are Longola, that would be great. I thought longola had a snout similar to macrognathus and this guy has almost identical profile of my trew males.

Btw thanks for the kind words on the other threads


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

Longola gets my vote also.

You got some nice petros there. :thumb:


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

Knowing what petros he keeps... I would think Longola.... but maybe try pm'ing him :wink: As I'm not 100%


----------



## ApexPredator (Jan 12, 2004)

Ahh dont get all excited yet 

Not Longola. Most likely that is a Petrochromis ephippium â€œHalembeâ€


----------



## vepeta (Feb 27, 2005)

ApexPredator said:


> I gave him a group of ephippium, the rainbows and a few kasumbe Orange's. So those are the three groups the remaining pair could have come from.
> 
> Sorry to ruin your day but not longola.......though I do have a tank full of growing fry.


He still has a group of ehippium wich look like moshis, very yellow. I took these two by accident thinking they were rainbows based on color similarity.

I would love those longola fry but due to my budget and tank space I need to wait. Can I contact you in about a year?


----------



## ApexPredator (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll send you a pm. We can narrow it down based upon a few things I remember :thumb:


----------



## Chip (Jan 27, 2003)

Definitly not Longola, have both fry f1 and wild adults at present, snout and mouth are not the same

chip


----------



## vepeta (Feb 27, 2005)

Here is a close up of him and full body shot of his female.


----------



## Staszek (Dec 18, 2006)

It's not Longola, or Kasumbe Orange.

I would go with Apex said it being the Ephippium.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

I would have to agree with Steve after seeing the more accurate picture.

Nice fish non the less !

Good luck with them :thumb:  :fish:


----------



## fisker (Aug 15, 2005)

There would be *action *in every case


----------

